# Installing an ATA/1xx carrd?  Get one from Promise

## pjp

I had a SIIG (about to return it now) ATA133 controller that supposedly supported linux.  Save yourself 

some trouble and get one from Promise (or at least one with kernel support).  I built the kernel including 

support for Promise (models listed in the menu) and the card/drive was recognized without troubles.

----------

## rommel

hey what kernel are you using....do a  uname -r...if your not sure

----------

## pjp

 *rommel wrote:*   

> hey what kernel are you using....do a  uname -r...if your not sure

 

2.4.19-r1... just curious, why?

----------

## rommel

i am running the 2.4.18 still i tried insstalling the gento kernel with this tx2 when it was at r4 but it didnt seem to work....it would hang on boot giving me a lost interrupt at hde and then switch to hdg and back and forth ......i was gonna try it again with the rc5 but ...lol...everything is working pretty well i should just leave well enough alone

----------

## McManus

Has anyone been able to get the Promise ATA133 tx2 to work with the 2.4.18 kernel yet?

----------

## pjp

The problem seems to be with non-vanilla kernels.  If you can use a vanilla kernel, I'd switch.

----------

## delta407

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> The problem seems to be with non-vanilla kernels.  If you can use a vanilla kernel, I'd switch.

 

Anyone else want to join my crusade to warn users about using gentoo-sources in the install guide?

----------

## pjp

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Anyone else want to join my crusade to warn users about using gentoo-sources in the install guide?

 Well, I'm still using a vanilla kernel (I think).  I've read of too many problems to risk changing.

Though I'd like to use some patches, I'm not ready to risk it.  IMO, the gentoo sources should 

be marked for the 'unstable' branch.

----------

## rommel

lol...i'll join...honestly i cant believe they would be that much faster...xfs is a crock of shit in my opinion....it performed miserably on every sysem i tried it on....usb 2.0 support would be nice but i can wait till its in the linus kernel....so short of it i'll sign what ever to warn whom ever against te gentoo-sources...gentoo sources also performed terrible with acpi

----------

## delta407

If anyone else feels like crusading, just add a comment to bug #3866. Maybe if we stir up enough of a fuss we can effect some change.  :Wink: 

----------

## Ard Righ

Easiest way to sign a bug report on the bugzilla system that I have seen (mainly on Mozilla) is people adding their email address as a CC:   :Smile: 

----------

## mellofone

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

>  *delta407 wrote:*   Anyone else want to join my crusade to warn users about using gentoo-sources in the install guide? Well, I'm still using a vanilla kernel (I think).  I've read of too many problems to risk changing.
> 
> Though I'd like to use some patches, I'm not ready to risk it.  IMO, the gentoo sources should 
> 
> be marked for the 'unstable' branch.

 

Same here. vanilla 24.19-r1 works perfectly with my ultraTX2 100.

I also filed a bug, which, as you can see, gets little attention.

----------

## epoch

I downloaded the vanilla sources from kernel.org and installed it the way I like it before I realized that gentoo has vanilla sources.  Something's real wrong with the promise driver in gentoo-sources.

----------

## mellofone

 *epoch wrote:*   

> I downloaded the vanilla sources from kernel.org and installed it the way I like it before I realized that gentoo has vanilla sources.  Something's real wrong with the promise driver in gentoo-sources.

 

Exactly. And from the bug that I filed, they gave me the impression that the problem is in the patches for the regular kernels.

However, I tried those sources [mjc-sources they are called] and it worked perfectly.

Since that, I haven't heard a response to the bug.

----------

## Azzuron

I have a SIIG controler for my ATA133 drives. its a v2.0. It currently is working, but it doesnt work... at the full ATA133 speeds. its rather, slow i think it gets UDMA2 or maybe only 1? i dunno....but the kern on boot sets all the devices on the card to PIO durring the initial startup. Ive tried hdparm, it is waht says its runing at UDMA1 or 2. errf...I read on the web somewhere that this card is supposed to use the CMD68xx i think it was driver in the kernel, so i recompiled with that, and it can no longer mount my root partition at boot....tho it can mount my boot through grub? whats goin on with this? Im pretty sure my menu.lst file is correct. hmmm any thoughts?

----------

## endgamer

damn if the gentoo drivers are not that high-qual on laptops... shouldn't i know about this before i installed it...?

and anyone tried the openmosix kernels? I'm planning to set up my first openmosix cluster with some old boxes, just wondering if it would be bad to put my p4 2.0ghz toshiba laptop on it too, so it can patch into the cluster whenever i'm home.

----------

